# Car taxing



## DREAMWEAVER1 (May 28, 2013)

Having bought a pre owned car in Portugal,the road fund licence is due to expire in "11",can anyone advise me how to retax the car for another year,I might add the survey/test certificate is for 1 year,and came with the car when purchased.



Thanks in anticipation to all who assist.

David


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Just take the registration document to the Fiscal office & pay.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

If you have access to the portal das financas you can download a multibanco payment online and save yourself the queues at the financas office 

Portal das Finanças 
Car tax!!! 
Portal das financas
entregar
imposto de circulação
1
then choose the car if you have more than one
and then, EMITIR
EMITIR PARA PAGAMENTO


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

First check that ownership has been registered in your name at the Conservatoria, it is then registered to your NIF number with Financas. Any tax outstanding is the sellers responsibility but Financas will try to recover from you.

If you follow Siobhán link once you have the payment ref & amount you can pay at Multibanco or online theres a drop down option for Financas, print and keep receipt in car whichever way you pay
*
IUC road tax must be paid by the last day of registered month* or automatic fine, IPO = MOT although not asked for when you pay road tax must be renewed before the *registered DD-MM-YYYY* of car, for GNR you must have a valid IPO screen ticket displayed & certificate in car


----------



## DREAMWEAVER1 (May 28, 2013)

*Car tax*

Thanks all for your informative,and helpful replies,just one other thought,does the annotation "11" on the number plate mean that the tax expires first or last day of the month "11"?





David


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

"
*IUC road tax must be paid by the last day of registered month* or automatic fine,

IPO = MOT although not asked for when you pay road tax must be renewed before the registered DD-MM-YYYY of car, for GNR you must have a valid IPO screen ticket displayed & certificate in car"

don't forget to allow for holidays, weekends or computer down


----------

